# pes 2013 stürzt ab



## rheuma (9. Oktober 2012)

*pes 2013 stürzt ab*

hallo zusammen,

bei mir stürzt ständig das game in der meisterliga ab. entweder, wenn ich nach der trikot-auswahl ins match will, oder wenn ich im transfermarkt stöber. 

der aktuelle patch (1.2) ist drauf, ansonsten nix (kein no-dvd, oder sowas). hab schon deinstalliert und wieder alles neu drauf - keine veränderung. woran kann's liegen?

lg,
rheuma


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Oktober 2012)

Huhu!

Was für einen Patch meinst du? Meinst du den PESedit.com Patch? Da gibt es für 1.2 auch einen Fix, falls man Abstürze im ML oder Werde zur Legende Modus hat: PESEdit.com 2013 Patch 1.2 - Npower Championship - Released! #04/10/12

Falls das nichts bringt: Sind alle Treiber aktuell? Mainboard, Sound, Grafikkarte?


----------



## rheuma (9. Oktober 2012)

jau, den patch meine ich. danke für den link, werde das testen und meld mich dann wieder!


----------



## rheuma (9. Oktober 2012)

also, bis jetzt sieht's prima aus! vielen dank, shadow man!


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Oktober 2012)

rheuma schrieb:


> also, bis jetzt sieht's prima aus! vielen dank, shadow man!


 
Sehr gerne. Wünsch dir noch viel Spass mit dem Spiel


----------

